# Blackout in 2003



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone remember the blackout in 2003, well the is a small town that had power/ Grimsby Ontario I was wondering if any other places had power then ? 
Also if we know why they still had power?
Thanks RR


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Was that blackout because of solar activity? The way I understood it, it caused a domino effect on the grid shutting down. I'd be interested in hearing more about the town that still had power.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Not everyone lost power from that blackout. 20% of the Northeast still had power. There were pockets. Grimsby was one place, but there were plenty of others. 

Windsong, you are thinking of the solar flare in 1989 that knocked out Quebec's power. The 2003 event was due to a heat wave.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I believe that most of the people that still had power were being supplied by the Niagara Falls and connected grids... but I'm not sure that network would be enough for 20% of the NE.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

kejmack said:


> Windsong, you are thinking of the solar flare in 1989 that knocked out Quebec's power. The 2003 event was due to a heat wave.


Thanks. Couldn't remember.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

and I missed my own bachelor party due to the black out


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I believe that most of the people that still had power were being supplied by the Niagara Falls and connected grids... but I'm not sure that network would be enough for 20% of the NE.


Yes upon speaking withsomeone who lives in that area hydro supplied by Niagra falls .... 
Unless Canada has an area 51 in that area.... ok tin hat is off LMAO


----------

